
Stellar Sonata - tintinnabula
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stellar_Sonata
======
andybak
I have a Lithuanian friend and colleague who produced a wonderful VR piece
based on the work of Čiurlionis:

[https://www.crossmotion.org/trail-of-
angels/](https://www.crossmotion.org/trail-of-angels/)

------
rimliu
I am Lithuanian, so most likely biased, but I think Čiurlionis deserves to be
better known and some of his works are on par or better than many famous
paintings. So it is nice to see if featured on HN.

------
NotSammyHagar
Interesting. In the wikipedia page it has a word I didn't know, synæstesis,
and it has the interesting and rarely seen by me combined ae symbol. The
internet told me this word is basically
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Synesthesia](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Synesthesia).
Having a sensation in one form gives rise to a sensation in another sense
(seeing a number makes me think of a color associated with it). Exposure to
art and ideas like this makes life so rich, love hacker news.

~~~
geolgau
You should read Musicophilia by Oliver Sacks. He writes about some of his
patients experiencing synesthesia.
[http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/1297985.Musicophilia](http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/1297985.Musicophilia)

------
namanyayg
Wow, incredibly beautiful. I think I'll buy a good quality print of these
soon.

------
redslangua
I was thinking of a song of Zelda by the word of Sonata, just to discover it
has nothing to do with that

------
TooSmugToFail
It would be interesting to decode the visuals into sound.

